# Deer hunters wanting access to farmland to hunt...A Illinois farmers perspective.



## Bill G (Sep 3, 2022)

Other than commenting on the snake thread I have had zero activity in this forum. It looks like it does not get much activity but I thought I would post a thread anyway.

I recently kicked guys off my farm from deer hunting after about 34 years of them lying and telling me stories of what they would do. The story they told at my fathers visitation was the nearly last straw but they followed it up with a poor harvest of a immature buck. I can go into greater detail if folks are interested .

What I am looking for is information from those folks that hunt on private land and DO NOT PAY a cash price. I am not into the cash price crap. I am a simple man and value many other things higher than cash. What arrangements do you have worked out with landowners?


----------



## JRM (Sep 3, 2022)

I'm guessing your definition of an immature buck is different than your state laws. If they were aware of your wishes than its your land, I'd not worry too much about what other people think.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 3, 2022)

JRM said:


> I'm guessing your definition of an immature buck is different than your state laws. If they were aware of your wishes than its your land, I'd not worry too much about what other people think.


You are correct my view on a immature buck is different than state law. I have no idea of Ohio game laws and seasons. Here in Illinois we have multiple "lotteries" to get deer tags. I truly am not sure exactly how they work as I have never had to use the lottery system. All deer killed are to be tagged and I am a FIRM believer in that law. My tags are automatic and are free. I have to re-certify every 5 years but for 5 years as a landowner we get 4 permits/tags mailed to is for free, Two of them are for archery and two are for shotgun/muzzle/pistol. The two firearm ones are split between a either sex (buck) and a anterless only (doe). Since there are some really young bucks the state allows anything under I think 4 inches of antler to be shot as a doe. I am not sure on that exact size though.

In Illinois we have a very short season for shotgun hunting as compared to other states. We get the Friday through Sunday of the week prior to Thanksgiving and the Thursday through Sunday the week after Thanksgiving. In total you get 7 days for all sexes. The following weekend there is a blackpowder season and I also think this is the season the game wardens get to hunt. Depending on the number of vehicle/deer crashes in the past year some counties allow a anterless only hunt the weekend over January 1 and then 2 weeks later.

In the situation I referenced the buck that was harvested was classified as a legal buck. It was a 7 or 8 point small "hatrack". The problem was not as much the harvest it was the attitude that was taken by the man who squeezed the trigger. It was opening day of the first season which is a Friday. My beautiful wife and I went to work and our three sons went hunting. When we got home about 4 pm my sons came up to the house and said..."Dad we got a problem. Dale shot a small buck and is refusing to tag it as he does not want to waste his tag" My sons were not going to waste their tags and I knew that if I did not find a solution the deer would leave illegally or worse yet it would be discarded as coyote bait. I was put in a tough situation and was forced to make a tough decision. I made a decision that at the time seemed best but it cost me in the end. I do not believe in breaking game laws. but I did in this case. I grabbed my beautiful wife's buck tag and put it on it. I broke the law to keep a untagged deer from going to waste which I have ZERO USE FOR.

I still have the skull and antlers with my ex-wifes tag on it. NOTE she is now my Ex wife and still pissed


----------



## cookies (Sep 4, 2022)

It was handled wrong, it should have been reported immediately then let the law handle it and legally bar them from your land through your sheriffs office.
If that idiot was willing to argue with your family about a tag then they have done it on your property uncountable times to the point they feel entitled to act however they want. You put yourself into that situation.
Allowing the public to hunt your land takes your time and your effort with either specific trust established or rules that involve you monitoring. Your goal should be a 1-1 or 2-1 doe to buck ratio first and foremost, genetic improvements by culling the lesser quality and imbred deer first. If your loaded with does then you only allow hunting on does days until its corrected. If your deer numbers are half imbred then you should allow a free for all to clean them out and them only with specifics on what the issues are to look for. You need a 10 year management plan.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 4, 2022)

cookies said:


> It was handled wrong, it should have been reported immediately then let the law handle it and legally bar them from your land through your sheriffs office.
> If that idiot was willing to argue with your family about a tag then they have done it on your property uncountable times to the point they feel entitled to act however they want. You put yourself into that situation.
> Allowing the public to hunt your land takes your time and your effort with either specific trust established or rules that involve you monitoring. Your goal should be a 1-1 or 2-1 doe to buck ratio first and foremost, genetic improvements by culling the lesser quality and imbred deer first. If your loaded with does then you only allow hunting on does days until its corrected. If your deer numbers are half imbred then you should allow a free for all to clean them out and them only with specifics on what the issues are to look for. You need a 10 year management plan.


Our deer numbers are suffering tremendously so to allow a "free for all" is NEVER happening. Also NO I did not put myself in that situation. I did not squeeze the trigger he did and he is now banned.

Anyone want to share what they do to earn the privilege to hunt private lands? It seems today no one wants to earn their privileges anymore they just think they are entitled to it. I dislike the "entitlement" attitude.

I grew up in a family of trappers since the1800's and in my lifetime was only denied access to one section of private land. It was for good reason and was perfectly understandable. We had been trapping that creek and the owners main farm for many years and known to be responsible and ethical. Well unfortunately the owner was killed in a tractor rollover. When he passed away his widow moved off the farm to another home along the creek that we had been trapping. She asked us to stop trapping the creek as she had some cats and we use #2 longsprings in shallow water sets baited with fish. It is rare to catch a feline in a 2-3" deep water set but it is possible. I had full respect for her decision and that was that. I ended up mowing her yard every Saturday night but never trapped he r land again.

I have some interesting ideas on how folks can gain access to private land but I want to hear from others. I joined the Missouri Whitetails site about 6 months ago but have not posted. If folks think there are attitudes here they should see it there. I doubt I will post anything


----------



## skeet88 (Sep 4, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Our deer numbers are suffering tremendously so to allow a "free for all" is NEVER happening. Also NO I did not put myself in that situation. I did not squeeze the trigger he did and he is now banned.
> 
> Anyone want to share what they do to earn the privilege to hunt private lands? It seems today no one wants to earn their privileges anymore they just think they are entitled to it. I dislike the "entitlement" attitude.
> 
> ...


I applaud you on how you handled the widow’s request not to trap. I have been lucky to have family land to hunt on for the last 30 years or so. Around here most folks pay rent yearly . The cost per acre has quadrupled over the last few years making it hard for some to hunt private land. I think the best approach is to just asked the landowner personally.offer to help with property upkeep More than just cutting shooting lanes and such.The main thing is to lay out the ground rules and keep your word. Be Safe!


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 4, 2022)

I lived next to a large acreage of woodland that was posted, by a woman who was labeled an "anti-hunter". I had respected her signage.

One day I called and introduced myself. I explained I lived nearby, was a lifelong responsible hunter, and asked permission to hunt the property.

She replied: " I don't let people hunt my properties. But You, are the first one who ever called me, *and asked for permission nicely. *Yes you have permission and may hunt there."


----------



## capetrees (Sep 4, 2022)

THE way to get permission to hunt private lands is to follow EVERY AND ALL LAWS AND FOLLOW THE LAND OWNERS RULES, PERIOD.

I've hunted private lands for 30 years and every year, I get permission to hunt even more land due to our groups reputation for hunting within the laws and rules. I started on one farm, the owner was a stickler for property rights and hunting laws, and shot a deer that ran off to another property. I didn't follow it onto the other farm until I got permission to do so which meant turn around, go back a 1/4 mile through the woods to my truck, go down 2 miles to the farmers house, ask permission and then start all over. Once I did, the farmer said I could hunt there anytime and if anything runs in there, go get it! We currently have access to over 300 acres to hunt on along with the 200 public access acres right next to these properties.
Law says we have to shoot a buck that has at least 3 points on one of the antlers. You need to make sure you can clearly see that. If not, YOU BROKE THE LAW and you're off the farm. No questions asked. If someone comes up to the farmer and says the deer he shot was 3 antlers to a side but too small to put a tag on it, WHO THE HELL ARE YOU? You shot it, you tag it. And next year, for making such an outrageous comment, you may not be invited back. 

It's your land, YOU make the rules. There are state laws but your land, your rules and your choice who hunts it. 

Something else that also works on the private land I hunt, the owner "deputizes" us while hunting the property. He gives us a colored piece of paper with his or his wife's signature on it signifying we have permission to hunt the property. We are asked to police the farm as we hunt, asking other hunters we see if they have the paper. We don't have to see it, just what color is it and who's name is on it. If the person is wrong in their answer, we keep it to ourselves, move along and call to report the trespasser. Works pretty well.


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 4, 2022)

capetrees said:


> THE way to get permission to hunt private lands is to follow EVERY AND ALL LAWS AND FOLLOW THE LAND OWNERS RULES, PERIOD.
> 
> I've hunted private lands for 30 years and every year, I get permission to hunt even more land due to our groups reputation for hunting within the laws and rules. I started on one farm, the owner was a stickler for property rights and hunting laws, and shot a deer that ran off to another property. I didn't follow it onto the other farm until I got permission to do so which meant turn around, go back a 1/4 mile through the woods to my truck, go down 2 miles to the farmers house, ask permission and then start all over. Once I did, the farmer said I could hunt there anytime and if anything runs in there, go get it! We currently have access to over 300 acres to hunt on along with the 200 public access acres right next to these properties.
> Law says we have to shoot a buck that has at least 3 points on one of the antlers. You need to make sure you can clearly see that. If not, YOU BROKE THE LAW and you're off the farm. No questions asked. If someone comes up to the farmer and says the deer he shot was 3 antlers to a side but too small to put a tag on it, WHO THE HELL ARE YOU? You shot it, you tag it. And next year, for making such an outrageous comment, you may not be invited back.
> ...


I have gotten and given, permission to hunt land with the same "policing caveat". 

I've had problems with slob hunters on my properties: Not ever asking permission, hunting right up to the buildings/house, building permanent stands that ruined hardwood lumber trees, leaving trash, shooting trees for fun, running ATVs without pemission, making fires, baiting.........I posted my land hunting/*trespassing* as a result.

Neighbors *I know* are free to enter for passive recreation, hike, walk dogs......... Only a couple have hunting privileges, and they police things.

I was hunting on my own posted land. Some woman and her dog I'd never seen in my life came up one of my wood roads on cross country skis. She was oblivious to my presence, but the dog came up and busted my hunt. I petted the dog until the ***** (can't use female dog word on AS) turned around to find "rover". 

"What are YOU doing here, WITH A GUN!!! This land is posted!!!"

"Yes, this land is posted for trespassing, I posted it. Why are YOU trespassing on my land?"

This got the wench quite flustered. She started muttering about posted for hunting and she wasn't hunting.........I asked "Do you know what trespassing is?" "You have seen/read the signs. The land is legally posted for trespass, signs every 150 feet and on all roads and trails". She never apologized, left dog on tow, and has not been back that I know of.

I still have problems and give those I catch a warning, and explain the signage. If they are just walking through, I explain my rules. Otherwise I just call the Environmental Police. They can confiscate firearms and ATVs for violations.


----------



## Henry E (Sep 4, 2022)

I lease 50 acres in Wisconsin for $2000 a year. State law says if you charge more so you have to get insurance.....

There are two types of hunters. I hope I am in what appears to be the smaller group.

Anyway, I truely believe the best way to keep &#&C hunters off your land is to have good hunters. 
Finding one can be difficult. But hunting land is pretty desirable so if your ready to interview a few, you will find some.

Ask what organizations they belong to.
Are they a "lifetime" member.
As to see photos of their prior several years deer. ALL OF THEM.
Ask them how far a well shot deer travels and if they believe a deer traveling further than that means "you" screwed up.
I am 60 years old and been hunting since 20. So 40 years. I isn't it in for the glory or story telling. I grew out of a lot of earlier phases that some people get stuck in. You may not want those people on your land.
Try to get a feeling if the hunter thinks that paying you money means he can do anything he wants or if you are in charge of things. What they can cut...
If they ask where they can park, then they are thinking of it as your land not theirs.
If you have a belief on baiting, ask them if they do that. State if they can bait very clearly.
Tell them that while hunting they need to carry a signed letter with their name on it giving them permission to hunt. That anyone, absolutely anyone, without one is trespassing.
Tell them anyone having a open alcoholic drink while hunting,, isn't allowed and nullifies their lease. 
If they are a bowhunter, like me, ask the to show you how well they shoot.
Look over their equipment. Old is okay, poorly maintained tells you something.
If you live on that farm, tell them if they shoot a deer, they need to call you and you will haul it out for them. That way you get to see their deer and how well they shot it. Everyone has a cell phone on them, especially when potentially getting hurt and needing help.
Bring up the hard ass questions after you have had a chance to talk with them long enough to get a feeling if you trust them or not.
It is your land, you can turn down anyone for any reason. 
Just like you don't have to listen to any specific piece of info above.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 4, 2022)

I am glad to see folks posting good respectful comments. The last 6 weeks or so I have spent too much time over in the political forums and it has been a bunch of insults. I like having good spirited conversations without insults and it looks like we can have one here. I have a ton of stories about ethical hunting...actually more about ethical and unethical trapping but the same principle applies.

I am not a fisherman and only have one story about possible unethical fishing. I grew up and still live along the Mississippi River. I am on the Illinois side and my grandfather (maternal) lived on the river on the Iowa side. He was a commercial fisherman his whole life and fished for what is now consider junk fish ..Carp, Buffalo, etc. He was ethical and used large trammel nets. He fished from about 1940 until near his death in 1992. The only stories I ever heard him tell of what would be definitely unethical and illegal today was the use of dynamite. He also spent his life in the local limestone quarry so getting dynamite was pretty easy. I do not think he did it often but I believe he would set his nets across "shoot" a narrow channel. Then go to the end and drop a 1/4 stick in the water, That would spook the fish and they would swim to the net. No he was not "blowing fish out of the water" The great thing of trammel nets is you can release any unwanted catches or dispatch any invasive species such as Gars. Also you have your net spacing as such that you do not catch small fish.

There were a few summers when Dad would take us out and set trot lines for Catfish. You checked them each night and knew if you had something by reaching down and feeling for a vibration on the line. Well anyway the section of the river we ran was small and you never saw anyone else in it. One day we are out running lines and we see this jon boat riding real low in the water. It was loaded with carp. There were no signs of any net equipment at all. Dad said he thought they were shocking the fish but of course he had no proof.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 4, 2022)

Henry E said:


> I lease 50 acres in Wisconsin for $2000 a year. State law says if you charge more so you have to get insurance.....
> 
> If you have a belief on baiting, ask them if they do that. State if they can bait very clearly.


Wow $2000 for 50 acres. I can remember when the neighbor leased his out for $400 a year. It was for probably close to 800 acres and contained a lot of Mississippi river access. That was for all hunting and trapping rights. The guys hunted every thing. They were coon hunting one night and tree'd over on our land. We were also hunting and heard their dogs barking tree'd then a bunch of shots. We went to investigate. They had a coon that fell into the crotch of a tree so they thought if they just kept shooting it the coon would fall out. Dad "politely" told them to leave. They obliged and we moved on. Well about an hour or two later our dogs were barking tree'd near there. We went up and sure enough the coon eventually fell from the tree and our dogs had it on the ground. Later that evening one of our dogs failed to come back to us. He had done taht in the past and would just go home. Well he did not and he was gone. We looked for several days and nothing. Dad was livid saying he thought those guys stole him. We even went and confronted them but of course they denied it. The dog did eventually show up though. Sad thing is he is the only dog I ever had to shoot to put him out of his misery.

As for baiting...In Illinois that will not happen or you will not hunt ever.


----------



## Old-Feller (Sep 4, 2022)

It's not really your land if they can tell you what you can do on it, I believe land owners should be in control over what animal or plants, trees etc. are YOUR land. You are a renter, Your rent is just paid once a year in the form of property taxes, and your a little better off than the guy who pays rent to live in someones else home. I wouldn't know, I only live on 1 acre, But I do have Turkeys and Deer come through, I wouldn't shoot anything in my Neighborhood, I always put in for tags every year and hunt public lands and I follow the rules. Just my 2 cents. If I lived on a large ranch with a lot of land, I would hunt on my property for what my family could use for the year.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 5, 2022)

Well it gets real complicated when it does not involve money. If I was not clear I am not into the money exchange crap. I have never been a man that believed in it. We have had rental houses our entire adult lives and worked with folks that fell on hard times. I work with anyone that works with me and does not pee on my leg and tell me it is raining. 

The hunting issue has been brewing since the 1980's but my father was in control and allowed it. I allowed it after he was in the nursing home but now I am done. The one persons disrespect when Dad passed coupled with the harvest of a buck he refused to tag was it. The funny thing they did not even have the testicles to ask why I was booting them. This year 2002 might be the first year since the 1960's when we first had a deer season that a deer will not be harvested here. My brother needs to boot them off on his side of the fence but he will not. His son is upset about it but still these disrespectful liars will be back on the other side of the fence. They will meet at lunch and disrespect women and make lude jokes over the wifes cooking for them. I will be 1/4 mile away and still boiling.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 5, 2022)

On another note do any other states have the purple paint law? Here we have it.









News







www2.illinois.gov


----------



## jolj (Sep 5, 2022)

I am a land owner & want the herd thinned out to keep my crops in good health.
I have got just a roast from one hunter.
The last hunter, who will be hunting this season, gave me two whole processed deer, some roast, some ground.
He took the limit for the season & another hunter with him took the limit also.
I was happy with the two deer at not charge & would have paid the processing fee, but was told "no thank you."
Here, in South Carolina, you have to have a posted sign every 17 feet or anyone can walk across your land until you see them & ask them to leave.


----------



## capetrees (Sep 5, 2022)

Old-Feller said:


> It's not really your land if they can tell you what you can do on it, I believe land owners should be in control over what animal or plants, trees etc. are YOUR land. You are a renter, Your rent is just paid once a year in the form of property taxes, and your a little better off than the guy who pays rent to live in someones else home. I wouldn't know, I only live on 1 acre, But I do have Turkeys and Deer come through, I wouldn't shoot anything in my Neighborhood, I always put in for tags every year and hunt public lands and I follow the rules. Just my 2 cents. If I lived on a large ranch with a lot of land, I would hunt on my property for what my family could use for the year.


It's your land if you own it but you still have to follow state wildlife laws and regulations. You as the owner have the ability to up the rules for anyone that hunts your property. If the state law says deer must have at least 3 points on one antler, you could bump it to 4. If deer and bear season overlap, you can allow a person or a party to hunt only the deer and not bear or visa versa. That's up to you as a landowner. However, you can't allow a deer hunter to take deer that have less than the required minimums set by the state or more deer or bear than the state regs allow.


----------



## capetrees (Sep 5, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Well it gets real complicated when it does not involve money. If I was not clear I am not into the money exchange crap. I have never been a man that believed in it. We have had rental houses our entire adult lives and worked with folks that fell on hard times. I work with anyone that works with me and does not pee on my leg and tell me it is raining.
> 
> The hunting issue has been brewing since the 1980's but my father was in control and allowed it. I allowed it after he was in the nursing home but now I am done. The one persons disrespect when Dad passed coupled with the harvest of a buck he refused to tag was it. The funny thing they did not even have the testicles to ask why I was booting them. This year 2002 might be the first year since the 1960's when we first had a deer season that a deer will not be harvested here. My brother needs to boot them off on his side of the fence but he will not. His son is upset about it but still these disrespectful liars will be back on the other side of the fence. They will meet at lunch and disrespect women and make lude jokes over the wifes cooking for them. I will be 1/4 mile away and still boiling.


If they're not on your property, who cares what they say or do. Legally, they can't trespass onto your property without permission, whether they shoot a deer that runs onto your property or not. You have a lot of deer to protect from trespassers but that doesn't mean they can get away with it. Have the cops drive by as much as they can on their patrols, maybe stake out the access points once in a while, and harass these guys off the property. If it comes to it, and they're arrested, have them fined to the maximum and eventually they will go away. Nobody wants their money taken away.


----------



## Del_ (Sep 5, 2022)

I have a good working relationship with the father/son team that hunt my wooded land. They police the property and report back trespassers of any type and usually even know who they are. They also drop off venison on occasion. I do some deer hunting on my own and butcher my own but I'm not out there at 4:30AM in the cold and the rain like they are. They are also my neighbors. Great fellows.


----------



## capetrees (Sep 5, 2022)

And don't charge anyone a fee if you do allow them onto the property. Find out what the law say first. In NY where I hunt, if the landowner charges a fee, they have to offer some sort of protection and insurance against injury. If they hunt for free, they do so at their own risk like hunting public lands. If you get shot on public lands, you have no recourse against the state or town. Nobody regulated the number of hunters or where they would be hunting to keep it safe for all. A private landowner, taking money which allows a hunter to hunt that property is like paying admission to something and a level of safety is expected. 

Of course, cash exchanged for services and permissions is never frowned upon.


----------



## Old-Feller (Sep 5, 2022)

Do you have yearly crops Bill?


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 5, 2022)

jolj said:


> I am a land owner & want the herd thinned out to keep my crops in good health.
> I have got just a roast from one hunter.
> The last hunter, who will be hunting this season, gave me two whole processed deer, some roast, some ground.
> He took the limit for the season & another hunter with him took the limit also.
> ...



Every 17 feet? That is a bit extreme, but no getting out by saying "I didn't see any signs?"

Speaking of signs, I have caught people tearing down posted signs. 

I have also tracked down hunters who trespassed, sometimes to their homes. I give them a phone call and explain they do not have, nor asked for, permission and since they have trespassed they will never be welcome. Some have denied their actions. Then I tell them I not only tracked them but back tracked them and told them about how their recent hunt went, followed by the fact I also just had a conversation with the Envionmental Police concerning them. The same with people riding ATVs who tear things up in fields and woods. To those I mention riding on posted land can result in confiscation of said ATVs.

On the subject of ATVs. If someone asks permission, and is just using my wood roads to pass through for travel, I'll give an OK but stress just passing through on established trails, and that does not extend to friends and fellow cretins. I also let them know if I'll be hunting and when they should not use the trails.

Game cameras are a good way of watching over properties. They need to be well concealed or they can be stolen. It is hard to argue with a date/time stamped picture showing what was happening and when.


----------



## North by Northwest (Sep 5, 2022)

Interesting conversations Bill . I have hunted since I was 8 yrs old . In 1961 my father purchased a farm on 2 quarter sections (160 acres each) It had a Township road that bordered the North quarter section & a old unmaintained tractor trail that devided the 2 quarter sections N/S & travelled down to a small river which again divided the 2 quarter sections E/W . I routinely accompanied my father down the trail while partridge hunting . Along the trail there were two clearings that clearly identified end & beginning of each quarter section . The 1st clearing was roughly 1/4 mile down the old trail and the 2nd clearing was again roughly another 1/4 mile further down the trail . So more or less a half mile one way . It was more often than not that we would see at least 3-4 perhaps 5 birds leisurely walking this 1/2 mile of trail , more or less 1 mile round trip . My dad had clearly posted it "No Hunting " every 50' . Never had a issue with trespassers . In hind sight he probably should have posted " No Poaching of Apples " I hunted that land for over 30 yrs . Early on with my Dad I carried my pellet gun , hunting red squirrels . Later when I was 12 yr old I hunted illegally (underage) on our property with an old Co-oey single shot 22 . Then at 15 I recieved my official hunter training & was given my Dads old Winchester / Co-oey .410 . Annually Dad was asked to assist with bear management on our property of just over 360 acres . He was introduced to a local outfitter by the MNR office . Annually during Spring & Fall bear seasons Non Resident hunters would successfully harvest their quota . My father laid down the ground rules or ethics of what he expected within respecting his property during said hunts . We never once had a hunter contravene any Provincial Hunting Regulation or his property guide lines . Once an animal was taken it was properly tagged & he was notified accordingly . I would then bring the animal out with our tractor for processing (gutting & field dressing) & either butchering within our barn or loading onto the outfitters vehicle of choice which we recieved a nominal fee . We had more issues actually within trespassing of our Apple Orchards lol. I hunted that land later , seasonally for Ground hogs , hare , wolves , coyote & deer . Later hunted moose , deer , caribou on both private & Crown (Provincial) land . I always recognized & respected posted landowners wishs & often hunted private land with permission , offered to reimburse land owners , case of beer , bottle of spirts or even split some wood , once was asked to pay $100. Which I gladly did in Kenora Ontario 800 miles from home and even split a cord of wood for the elderly farmer . At 68 yrs old I still actively hunt with family & friends . Sad to here how the entitled & selfish few can spoil it for the remaining ethical hunters brother !


----------



## Bill G (Sep 5, 2022)

capetrees said:


> If they're not on your property, who cares what they say or do. Legally, they can't trespass onto your property without permission, whether they shoot a deer that runs onto your property or not. You have a lot of deer to protect from trespassers but that doesn't mean they can get away with it. Have the cops drive by as much as they can on their patrols, maybe stake out the access points once in a while, and harass these guys off the property. If it comes to it, and they're arrested, have them fined to the maximum and eventually they will go away. Nobody wants their money taken away.


It is pretty complicated when you have adjoining land. My location is such that there is almost zero chance of a random stranger trespassing for deer. Mushrooms yes not deer. As for police they do not come out here as they are too busy dealing with serious crime. Our county is long and narrow being close to 90 miles with a urban crime area about 30 miles up river. The game wardens will be out but unless they hike in they cannot access it. I am not worried about the knucklheads hunting on my ground. It will be the fenceline harassment that has went on. In the past they have been on my place but walked the fenceline which messed up my neighbor. In the end it will be fine.

I am just wondering what creative things people do to access land. We used to have mushroom hunters that would give us bags if they found a bunch. Then they stopped coming out. Now folks just hunt wherever and take whatever they want


----------



## Bill G (Sep 5, 2022)

Del_ said:


> I have a good working relationship with the father/son team that hunt my wooded land. They police the property and report back trespassers of any type and usually even know who they are. They also drop off venison on occasion. I do some deer hunting on my own and butcher my own but I'm not out there at 4:30AM in the cold and the rain like they are. They are also my neighbors. Great fellows.


Your location must be much different. In Illinois if anyone was in the woods at 4:30AM with a loaded gun during deer season they would be violating the law. If it was not loaded I believe you would be fine.


----------



## ATpro (Sep 5, 2022)

In Alabama all land is posted by law, no sign needed. A hunter better have written permission or he is trespassing if caught by any law enforcement. When you go to court if you have the landowner with you to testify that you can hunt on his land then the judge will throw the citation out.

I give permission to hunt my land to some people but they must sign in and sign out.I have the land divided up in sections and a number signed to each section along with aerial maps that indicate the sections and the hunter must note where they are going to hunt at sign in. This way each hunter can hunt safer and if for some reason the hunter doesn't show back up we know where to hunt for him. I try to give each section about 100 acres so the hunter has enough to ramble around on but each section has a greenfield and a shooting house with feeder. As for bag limit, what ever Alabama allows.

This is the way I setup the hunting and fishing club that we have on lease land and the members of the club seem to like this arrangement.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 5, 2022)

Old-Feller said:


> Do you have yearly crops Bill?


Sorry I guess I missed this post this morning. Yes most crops are yearly other than alfalfa. The normal ones are corn, beans, oats, wheat, rye, triticale, sudangrass, millet. The alfalfa is a muti-year crop and I needed to reseed this year but the spring was so cold and wet it got too late. Ideally about March 15 is perfect for that and it was after the first of May before the weather straightened out.


----------



## Old-Feller (Sep 5, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Sorry I guess I missed this post this morning. Yes most crops are yearly other than alfalfa. The normal ones are corn, beans, oats, wheat, rye, triticale, sudangrass, millet. The alfalfa is a muti-year crop and I needed to reseed this year but the spring was so cold and wet it got too late. Ideally about March 15 is perfect for that and it was after the first of May before the weather straightened out.


Do the deer damage your crops?


----------



## Old-Feller (Sep 5, 2022)

I had to look up up Triticale, That's an interesting crop, It can't be reproduced from it's seed and looks like it's mostly used for animal feed, I would think it would make great bread!
​


----------



## JRM (Sep 5, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Your location must be much different. In Illinois if anyone was in the woods at 4:30AM with a loaded gun during deer season they would be violating the law. If it was not loaded I believe you would be fine.


Ohio doesn't have a time frame on when you should or shouldn't be in the woods. Hunting hours are another matter, half hour before and after sunset.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 5, 2022)

Old-Feller said:


> Do the deer damage your crops?


Late in life my father was very critical of deer damage but he saw them differently than I did. The short answer is a resounding yes they do damage crops. To what extent is a huge variable. They eat corn but that is only a small amount. They mash down alot more than they eat. Generally it is around the field edges where it has a lot of blind(earless) stalks anyway.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 5, 2022)

Old-Feller said:


> I had to look up up Triticale, That's an interesting crop, It can't be reproduced from it's seed and looks like it's mostly used for animal feed, I would think it would make great bread!
> ​


Here we use it as a cover crop over winter and either burn it down in the spring, bale it for hay, or a good crop is chopped for haylage.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 5, 2022)

JRM said:


> Ohio doesn't have a time frame on when you should or shouldn't be in the woods. Hunting hours are another matter, half hour before and after sunset.


That was my point. If you are in the woods with a loaded gun you are hunting. As I said if the gun is unloaded you are probably fine. Our hours used to be sunrise to sunset but they finally realized that was not a good law so it was changed to the half hour rule. Whether you are actively hunting or not is irrelevant if your gun is loaded outside of shooting hours you are in violation of the law. You can ask some that hunted here. They were coming down the logging road slightly after hours with guns still loaded and on 4 wheelers. They warden met them and got out the ticket book. It was expensive.


----------



## JRM (Sep 5, 2022)

Bill G said:


> That was my point. If you are in the woods with a loaded gun you are hunting. As I said if the gun is unloaded you are probably fine. Our hours used to be sunrise to sunset but they finally realized that was not a good law so it was changed to the half hour rule. Whether you are actively hunting or not is irrelevant if your gun is loaded outside of shooting hours you are in violation of the law. You can ask some that hunted here. They were coming down the logging road slightly after hours with guns still loaded and on 4 wheelers. They warden met them and got out the ticket book. It was expensive.


So you can shoot a deer a half hour before/after sunrise/sunset but you can't be in the woods earlier/later than that? 
I've only hunted in a few states but that seems to be a very unusual rule.


----------



## ATpro (Sep 5, 2022)

The Deer around here are considered pest and Alabama lets you kill as many does as there are days in the season. Oct. 15 - Feb. 10. Neighbor down the road declared war on does 4 years ago. He had 400 acres of fresh planted pines and the deer would bite the crown out of the top, which kills the trees. Over the last 4 years he has killed over 200 deer and it hasn't had much affect because they keep filtering in as he kills them off.


----------



## North by Northwest (Sep 5, 2022)

JRM said:


> So you can shoot a deer a half hour before/after sunrise/sunset but you can't be in the woods earlier/later than that?
> I've only hunted in a few states but that seems to be a very unusual rule.


Actually the rule in Michigan & Montana & Ontario is that if you hunting your firearm must be unloaded & in its case a half hr prior or after sunrise or sunset . It may very in other States , however is consistent in every other Province .


----------



## North by Northwest (Sep 5, 2022)

Bill G said:


> That was my point. If you are in the woods with a loaded gun you are hunting. As I said if the gun is unloaded you are probably fine. Our hours used to be sunrise to sunset but they finally realized that was not a good law so it was changed to the half hour rule. Whether you are actively hunting or not is irrelevant if your gun is loaded outside of shooting hours you are in violation of the law. You can ask some that hunted here. They were coming down the logging road slightly after hours with guns still loaded and on 4 wheelers. They warden met them and got out the ticket book. It was expensive.


Do the crime , pay the fine !


----------



## Bill G (Sep 5, 2022)

JRM said:


> So you can shoot a deer a half hour before/after sunrise/sunset but you can't be in the woods earlier/later than that?
> I've only hunted in a few states but that seems to be a very unusual rule.


You did not read what I said. 

You cannot be in the woods with a loaded gun prior to shooting hours period. If your gun is loaded you are hunting. If the gun is unloaded you should be fine. You want to go out and disrupt movement that is your choice. Load your gun and that is a issue/ Generally it is not a issue on walk in as no one carries a loaded gun in. It is on walk out. I bet if you take the time to look at your laws you will find it to be the same. Just like probably every other state. Check and let me know. I doubt night hunting of deer is legal in Ohio


----------



## Bill G (Sep 5, 2022)

For your review what I said was


Bill G said:


> That was my point. If you are in the woods with a loaded gun you are hunting. As I said if the gun is unloaded you are probably fine. Our hours used to be sunrise to sunset but they finally realized that was not a good law so it was changed to the half hour rule. *Whether you are actively hunting or not is irrelevant if your gun is loaded outside of shooting hours you are in violation of the law. * You can ask some that hunted here. They were coming down the logging road slightly after hours with guns still loaded and on 4 wheelers. They warden met them and got out the ticket book. It was expensive.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 5, 2022)

North by Northwest said:


> Do the crime , pay the fine !


They did


----------



## Bill G (Sep 5, 2022)

North by Northwest said:


> Actually the rule in Michigan & Ontario is that if you hunting your firearm must be unloaded & in its case a half hr prior or after sunrise or sunset . It may very in other States , however is consistent in every other Province .


I am not sure about the case issue but it must be unloaded. Apparently not in Ohio though


----------



## Bill G (Sep 5, 2022)

ATpro said:


> The Deer around here are considered pest and Alabama lets you kill as many does as there are days in the season. Oct. 15 - Feb. 10. Neighbor down the road declared war on does 4 years ago. He had 400 acres of fresh planted pines and the deer would bite the crown out of the top, which kills the trees. Over the last 4 years he has killed over 200 deer and it hasn't had much affect because they keep filtering in as he kills them off.


That is amazing!!! What did he do with them?

Looked this up 
Unantlered Deer​ 
*During the Unantlered Deer Gun, Special Muzzleloader, Bow and Arrow and Special Youth (under 16) Seasons,* one unantlered deer may be taken per day in addition to one antlered buck per day. See Special Exception #3 for selected areas with one deer per day limit on U.S. Forest Service Lands (see #3 on Deer Seasons & Limits).


----------



## TRTermite (Sep 5, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Wow $2000 for 50 acres. I can remember when the neighbor leased his out for $400 a year. It was for probably close to 800 acres and contained a lot of Mississippi river access. That was for all hunting and trapping rights. The guys hunted every thing. They were coon hunting one night and tree'd over on our land. We were also hunting and heard their dogs barking tree'd then a bunch of shots. We went to investigate. They had a coon that fell into the crotch of a tree so they thought if they just kept shooting it the coon would fall out. Dad "politely" told them to leave. They obliged and we moved on. Well about an hour or two later our dogs were barking tree'd near there. We went up and sure enough the coon eventually fell from the tree and our dogs had it on the ground. Later that evening one of our dogs failed to come back to us. He had done taht in the past and would just go home. Well he did not and he was gone. We looked for several days and nothing. Dad was livid saying he thought those guys stole him. We even went and confronted them but of course they denied it. The dog did eventually show up though. Sad thing is he is the only dog I ever had to shoot to put him out of his misery.
> 
> As for baiting...In Illinois that will not happen or you will not hunt ever.


Can't hit the like icon but understand 1100%


----------



## Bill G (Sep 5, 2022)

TRTermite said:


> Can't hit the like icon but understand 1100%


That is a ton of money


----------



## North by Northwest (Sep 6, 2022)

Bill G said:


> I am not sure about the case issue but it must be unloaded. Apparently not in Ohio though


The Ohio DNR Hunting Regulation hours of hunting are 30 minutes prior to sunrise to 30 minutes after sunset Bill . If your gun is loaded after that , your open game to any Game Warden ! lol.  P.S. I only hunted as mentioned to you previously Bill in Michigan & Montana , I ensured I could resite their regulations in my sleep , as a Non Resident Hunter lol. I see many of the States are finally insisting on 400 sq. inches of hunter orange be worn while actively hunting . About time , can't recall the numbers of hunters accidentally shot during season in Michigan . It was a running joke @ Deer Camp that the easiest way to rid yourself of your x was to take them deer hunting ! lol.


----------



## North by Northwest (Sep 6, 2022)

Bill G said:


> That is amazing!!! What did he do with them?
> 
> Looked this up
> Unantlered Deer​
> *During the Unantlered Deer Gun, Special Muzzleloader, Bow and Arrow and Special Youth (under 16) Seasons,* one unantlered deer may be taken per day in addition to one antlered buck per day. See Special Exception #3 for selected areas with one deer per day limit on U.S. Forest Service Lands (see #3 on Deer Seasons & Limits).


Wow , someone had better enlighten AT's neighbour , " ignorance of the law is no defence ! " .


----------



## JRM (Sep 6, 2022)

Bill G said:


> For your review what I said was



Yeah, geez talk about being dense. Somehow I glossed over that part not once but twice. My bad!


----------



## Bill G (Sep 6, 2022)

North by Northwest said:


> The Ohio DNR Hunting Regulation hours of hunting are 30 minutes prior to sunrise to 30 minutes after sunset Bill . If your gun is loaded after that , your open game to any Game Warden ! lol.  P.S. I only hunted as mentioned to you previously Bill in Michigan & Montana , I ensured I could resite their regulations in my sleep , as a Non Resident Hunter lol. I see many of the States are finally insisting on 400 sq. inches of hunter orange be worn while actively hunting . About time , can't recall the numbers of hunters accidentally shot during season in Michigan . It was a running joke @ Deer Camp that the easiest way to rid yourself of your x was to take them deer hunting ! lol.


Illinois has had the blaze orange law my entire life. It is possible it started out with red as I remember Dad having a red sweatshirt but all I ever had was orange. I think now they have also allowed pink since there are so many female hunters. The orange law is only deer firearm deer season though. During bow it is not required. We also wear orange checking traps during firearm deer season. Basically if your in the woods you have to wear it but on the water you do not.


----------



## ATpro (Sep 6, 2022)

Bill G said:


> That is amazing!!! What did he do with them?


He donates them to a Food Bank, he turns them in to a deer processor which notifies the State about the donation and they arrange transfer to the Food Bank. Processor gets tax credit for processing. The local processor here did over 2500 deer last year, don't know how many were donation deer in that number. Processor does the donated deer into ground deer burger.


----------



## ATpro (Sep 6, 2022)

North by Northwest said:


> Wow , someone had better enlighten AT's neighbour , " ignorance of the law is no defence ! " .


Wow, you seem to have problems reading the hunting regulations Bill G posted for Alabana


----------



## Bill G (Sep 6, 2022)

ATpro said:


> He donates them to a Food Bank, he turns them in to a deer processor which notifies the State about the donation and they arrange transfer to the Food Bank. Processor gets tax credit for processing. The local processor here did over 2500 deer last year.


Sounds like a win all around. I am amazed at the amount you can legally harvest 
It looks like two a day with one of each sex.


----------



## North by Northwest (Sep 6, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Illinois has had the blaze orange law my entire life. It is possible it started out with red as I remember Dad having a red sweatshirt but all I ever had was orange. I think now they have also allowed pink since there are so many female hunters. The orange law is only deer firearm deer season though. During bow it is not required. We also wear orange checking traps during firearm deer season. Basically if your in the woods you have to wear it but on the water you do not.


Yeah , I was only referring Game Animals not water fowl & migratory birds ! Yep I remember the red being appropriate back in the day also !


----------



## North by Northwest (Sep 6, 2022)

ATpro said:


> Wow, you seem to have problems reading the hunting regulations Bill G posted for Alabana


No , there's a difference within comprehension & and total negligence within sustaining a quality deer herd . I clearly understood your entire post & the intent of Alabama's hunting Regulation for deer management ! I just don ' t see where shooting 50 deer a year by one individual can be associated with responsible & ethical hunting anywhere ! Only during a Cull situation e.g. CWD Chornic Wasting Disease. , do I see a rational , where too many deer co-hibitating the same area in close proxcimatey would include such draconian measures & make sense .


----------



## Bill G (Sep 6, 2022)

North by Northwest said:


> .................. . Also , how is a Air gun Season deemed Ethical " ensuring quick & clean kills " ? Boogles the imagination , that there are individuals hunting deer with Air Rifles ...Sorry Alabama must have found some really serious Air Rifle " On Steroids " technology to sign off on that farse ! What's next Dueling Bango's & Sling shots ?


Well actually air rifles have evolved quite a bit since the Red Ryder. There are pre-charged (PCP) guns that are very capable of taking a deer. About a year ago Fur Fish-Game magazine did a story on them taking deer at 200 yards plus. Here are a few.








Big Bore PCP Air Rifles .30, .357, .45, .50, & .72 caliber for hunting


Large caliber big bore PCP (pre charged pneumatic air rifles). These are specifically designed for maximum FPE on target game. These are very powerful hunting rifles. The calibers range from .30 , .357, .45, .50, and .72 Calibers! Umarex Hammer, AEA Zeus, Hatsan Pile Driver, Airforce Texan...



highpoweredairguns.com












Top 8 Best Big Bore Air Rifle on Airgun Depot Reviews | The Gun Zone


Using gunpowder-free rifles for hunting has become increasingly popular over the last few years. Do you want to try with a big bore air rifle? Let’s go...




thegunzone.com




Here is a video. Looks like a through and through shot


----------



## North by Northwest (Sep 6, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Well actually air rifles have evolved quite a bit since the Red Ryder. There are pre-charged (PCP) guns that are very capable of taking a deer. About a year ago Fur Fish-Game magazine did a story on them taking deer at 200 yards plus. Here are a few.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow , certainly doesn't sound like any pneumatic air rifle I have ever witnessed , from the entry impact on that deer looks lethal enough for hogs also & their tough critters ! Learn something new every day . I will retract my last paragraph accordingly !


----------



## ATpro (Sep 6, 2022)

North by Northwest said:


> just don ' t see where shooting 50 deer a year by one individual can be associated with responsible & ethical hunting anywhere !


It's responsible & ethical when they are over populated and crop destruction can mount into the 10's of 1000's of dollars. I did crop deprecation control for clients for years where the clients would get a crop deprecation permit for a certain number of deer.

The Conservation Department would send out a team of game biologist to assess the natural carrying capacity for the land and the damage to any crops, then they would issue permits to remove the over capacity. A lot of times people would ask the Conservation Officer if they would remove the deer, that's when they would direct them to me to fulfill the permits for them. Some wanted to come along and do some of the shooting and some just want them eliminated.

The push would start in the spring with the cotton farmers. The deer would walk down the row and crop the tops of the young cotton off which would killed the plant, when you have 300 to 400 dollars an acres tied up in a crop and the deer can prune acres a night you can see where their love of deer can fade fast. Then summer with the bean farmers.


----------



## North by Northwest (Sep 6, 2022)

ATpro said:


> It's responsible & ethical when they are over populated and crop destruction can mount into the 10's of 1000's of dollars. I did crop deprecation control for clients for years where the clients would get a crop deprecation permit for a certain number of deer.
> 
> The Conservation Department would send out a team of game biologist to assess the natural carrying capacity for the land and the damage to any crops, then they would issue permits to remove the over capacity. A lot of times people would ask the Conservation Officer if they would remove the deer, that's when they would direct them to me to fulfill the permits for them. Some wanted to come along and do some of the shooting and some just want them eliminated.
> 
> The push would start in the spring with the cotton farmers. The deer would walk down the row and crop the tops of the young cotton off which would killed the plant, when you have 300 to 400 dollars an acres tied up in a crop and the deer can prune acres a night you can see where their love of deer can fade fast. Then summer with the bean farmers.


Ok , then call it what it is a "Cull" happens everywhere for a variety of reasons , disease , over population & in your specific case "Extensive Crop Damage " I shot 10 deer in one weekend in Kenora Northern Ontario , just across the Minnesota border back in 2009 due to excessive highway road kills & serious automobile accidents involving deer . It was a District specific deer cull hunt , with over 8,000 animals harvested on that 4 day weekend alone . Sometime you have to do what you have to do ....I better understand your original post brother . Not familiar with crop deprecation permit policies but understand the need , with your further explanation of DNR involvement & Biologist study's etc . I had originally assumed you had a red neck neighbour who just had a hate on for deer lol .


----------



## esshup (Sep 10, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Other than commenting on the snake thread I have had zero activity in this forum. It looks like it does not get much activity but I thought I would post a thread anyway.
> 
> I recently kicked guys off my farm from deer hunting after about 34 years of them lying and telling me stories of what they would do. The story they told at my fathers visitation was the nearly last straw but they followed it up with a poor harvest of a immature buck. I can go into greater detail if folks are interested .
> 
> What I am looking for is information from those folks that hunt on private land and DO NOT PAY a cash price. I am not into the cash price crap. I am a simple man and value many other things higher than cash. What arrangements do you have worked out with landowners?


I stock farm ponds with fish and generally take care of ponds for a living. I have been asked by 2 customers if I wanted to hunt the property, both times I have said yes. The first thing I ask is what are their rules for the property. One is a farmer and said "just shoot does". I am perfectly happy to do just that, I am not a horn hunter. Oh, I will shoot a good buck if I have a tag and one walks by, but I won't sit and wait for one like they do on the TV shows. That farmer has been having crop damage issues with the deer and I take what the regulations say I can take. I put a few in my freezer every year, then donate the rest to any family that wants one then the rest go to Hunters and Farmers Feeding the Hungry. The 2nd year I hunted the place I had the 12 pt that he was chasing come by. I put the scope on it and took a picture of the deer thru the scope with my phone camera and showed it to him. "Why didn't you shoot it?" "Because you said does only." "Well, you could have shot it." "Nope, your rules were no bucks, unless I am told otherwise, rules are rules." I will be back again this year hunting the farm.

We don't have an "arrangement" worked out, but I comp him things for the pond, i.e. fish, labor in doing things at the pond, etc.

The other landowner is an absentee landowner that was having problems with trespassers. He doesn't hunt. He asked If I did and wanted to hunt and I said yes. His request is that I don't field dress a deer on his place, and it started out as just deer hunting. Now it's turned into whatever is in season hunting. It's 15 minutes from home and that isn't a problem. I keep an eye on the property when they aren't there, (I was designated by the landowner as his "agent" and I can press charges for trespassers) and the relationship has turned into a friendship over the years. I have the key to his place, I'm on the "call list" for the alarm company, etc. He called me @ 2am a few weeks ago, asking if I could go and let his son back in the house - he walked out on the 2nd story enclosed porch and the sliding door locked behind him. I told him of course and I'd be over there within 20 minutes. I was back in bed asleep within the hour and his boy was back in the house. No money is changed for the hunting "rights". I am basically now the grounds keeper there, I was told to keep track of my hours and I'm paid. Any materials I need I just give him the reciept and I'm reimbursed.


----------



## esshup (Sep 10, 2022)

deleted, double post.


----------



## esshup (Sep 10, 2022)

Bill G said:


> On another note do any other states have the purple paint law? Here we have it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We just got that here in Indiana the last year or two.

I've been hunting on my property and had a hunter walk by. I asked him who gave him permission and he said my name. I said I don't ever remember talking to him and politely asked him to leave. He got red faced and left. I guess he looked up on the tax rolls who owned the property and that's how he got my name.


----------



## JRM (Sep 10, 2022)

esshup said:


> We just got that here in Indiana the last year or two.
> 
> I've been hunting on my property and had a hunter walk by. I asked him who gave him permission and he said my name. I said I don't ever remember talking to him and politely asked him to leave. He got red faced and left. I guess he looked up on the tax rolls who owned the property and that's how he got my name.




I've got a small orchard, 60-70 trees, that the deer love to come in on. The property behind me is owned by a large farm that allows people to hunt. I've had the same problem as you a few times with them coming in on my orchard and giving my name out. This despite the property being heavily posted. 
My biggest concern is my dog that runs my property. He has the run of the place and is very good with boundaries (I have a GPS collar that tracks his location) and have never been worried about him, but the last few years I've kept him close to home during deer season.


----------



## North by Northwest (Sep 10, 2022)

esshup said:


> I stock farm ponds with fish and generally take care of ponds for a living. I have been asked by 2 customers if I wanted to hunt the property, both times I have said yes. The first thing I ask is what are their rules for the property. One is a farmer and said "just shoot does". I am perfectly happy to do just that, I am not a horn hunter. Oh, I will shoot a good buck if I have a tag and one walks by, but I won't sit and wait for one like they do on the TV shows. That farmer has been having crop damage issues with the deer and I take what the regulations say I can take. I put a few in my freezer every year, then donate the rest to any family that wants one then the rest go to Hunters and Farmers Feeding the Hungry. The 2nd year I hunted the place I had the 12 pt that he was chasing come by. I put the scope on it and took a picture of the deer thru the scope with my phone camera and showed it to him. "Why didn't you shoot it?" "Because you said does only." "Well, you could have shot it." "Nope, your rules were no bucks, unless I am told otherwise, rules are rules." I will be back again this year hunting the farm.
> 
> We don't have an "arrangement" worked out, but I comp him things for the pond, i.e. fish, labor in doing things at the pond, etc.
> 
> The other landowner is an absentee landowner that was having problems with trespassers. He doesn't hunt. He asked If I did and wanted to hunt and I said yes. His request is that I don't field dress a deer on his place, and it started out as just deer hunting. Now it's turned into whatever is in season hunting. It's 15 minutes from home and that isn't a problem. I keep an eye on the property when they aren't there, (I was designated by the landowner as his "agent" and I can press charges for trespassers) and the relationship has turned into a friendship over the years. I have the key to his place, I'm on the "call list" for the alarm company, etc. He called me @ 2am a few weeks ago, asking if I could go and let his son back in the house - he walked out on the 2nd story enclosed porch and the sliding door locked behind him. I told him of course and I'd be over there within 20 minutes. I was back in bed asleep within the hour and his boy was back in the house. No money is changed for the hunting "rights". I am basically now the grounds keeper there, I was told to keep track of my hours and I'm paid. Any materials I need I just give him the reciept and I'm reimbursed.


Awesome & very interesting post , Thank you brother !


----------



## North by Northwest (Sep 10, 2022)

JRM said:


> I've got a small orchard, 60-70 trees, that the deer love to come in on. The property behind me is owned by a large farm that allows people to hunt. I've had the same problem as you a few times with them coming in on my orchard and giving my name out. This despite the property being heavily posted.
> My biggest concern is my dog that runs my property. He has the run of the place and is very good with boundaries (I have a GPS collar that tracks his location) and have never been worried about him, but the last few years I've kept him close to home during deer season.


Very proactive Sir !


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 10, 2022)

North by Northwest said:


> Wow , certainly doesn't sound like any pneumatic air rifle I have ever witnessed , from the entry impact on that deer looks lethal enough for hogs also & their tough critters ! Learn something new every day . I will retract my last paragraph accordingly !


Quackenbush has been around 26 years. I've had not had luck getting on the waiting list.....


----------



## Bill G (Sep 11, 2022)

esshup said:


> We just got that here in Indiana the last year or two.
> 
> I've been hunting on my property and had a hunter walk by. I asked him who gave him permission and he said my name. I said I don't ever remember talking to him and politely asked him to leave. He got red faced and left. I guess he looked up on the tax rolls who owned the property and that's how he got my name.


Unfortunately that is becoming more common. The funny thing is when they are not smart enough to know tax records are out of date. I farm next to a place that the owner died 100 years ago. My long since dead grandparents place is still in my great grandparents name. That goes back to the 1800's. As long as taxes are paid no one seems to care. Now my mother is the last one left and sadly she has no interest in fixing the issue so it will go to a neighbor


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 11, 2022)

esshup said:


> We just got that here in Indiana the last year or two.
> 
> I've been hunting on my property and had a hunter walk by. I asked him who gave him permission and he said my name. I said I don't ever remember talking to him and politely asked him to leave. He got red faced and left. I guess he looked up on the tax rolls who owned the property and that's how he got my name.



I busted a group of 4 hunters on my property. I played dumb and they started talking about "better be careful XXXXX hunts and patrols the/his property...."

Then I told them, XXXXX that's me. Leave before I call Environmental LEO.


----------

